# 2009 Spring Roll Out Rally, Northern Illinois



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

*OFFICIAL RALLY DATE - May 15th - 17th*​With the safe placement of our beloved Outback in it's indoor winter hibernation lair, it's time to start thinking (okay, dreaming) of our next Outbackin' season. With the excitement of the last couple of Spring Roll Out Rallies, it's time to start planning for the 3rd annual Spring Roll Out Rally. In the years past, we have opted for the weekend prior to Memorial (the official kick-off to summer) to host our Outbacken' summer kick-off. Therefore, I'd like to suggest the *weekend of May 22nd - 24th, 2009* for the date of the rally. Now we have to select a location for the rally. I am wide open to suggestions, so fire away. Locations that I may suggest include: Comlara Park in Central Illinois or Blackhawk Valley Campground in Northern Illinois. So what do you say, let's start planning!!

Attendees list:

H2oSprayer - Site #48
Mike - Site #49
Scoutr2 - Site #47
Out4Fun - #50
RAYASFAM - Site #45


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in the same situation. I winterized last weekend and just put the cover on the air-conditioner yesterday, so our Outback has been put to bed for a long winters' nap.

I'm game for another rally! I'll cast my vote for Comlara Park. As you know from our coincidental fall rally (the two of us camped side-by-side on the same weekend), Comlara has spacious campsites with plenty of elbow room. Electric-only sites, but a wonderful campground with lake, trails, and well-kept grounds.

So put us down as a YES - and we'll see where we wind up.

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Our OB has been away for a few weeks now...and already I'm ready to get going. We've found out that we're going to be Grandparents early May, but I'd say include us as well for the Rally. I'm good with either location, just can't wait to get back out.

CHRIS: Didn't rent a car in Germany, took the train so I didn't get to check in on the bear <G>

Stan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris,

You can count us in. Angelo started winterizing the Camper last weekend.....always a sad time around here. We did not get a chance to camp as much as usual this year...and it really bummed us out!

We're in for the Spring Rally - we cast our vote for Rockford as it is on our list of places we'd like to camp but are game for anything!

Rita


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris u guys can count us in, It will be great to see everyone again. Btw We found a couple of jellystones that have indoor pools. There are a little farther and pricer but being able to swim in inclement weather is great. One is in Frankenmuth Mi and the other is on our list in eastern Indiana. That being said we vote for Rockford as it is also a place we would like to go to.

Rita and Angelo sorry we did not get together any more this summer maybe sometime in the near future we can get Shy and Mary together.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mike said:


> Chris u guys can count us in, It will be great to see everyone again. Btw We found a couple of jellystones that have indoor pools. There are a little farther and pricer but being able to swim in inclement weather is great. One is in Frankenmuth Mi and the other is on our list in eastern Indiana. That being said we vote for Rockford as it is also a place we would like to go to.
> 
> Rita and Angelo sorry we did not get together any more this summer maybe sometime in the near future we can get Shy and Mary together.


Frankenmuth has a nice Jellystone! We will certainly be interested. Spring will be here before we know it!
Is the eastern IN Jellystone the one in Fremont?? That one is very nice as well!! just dont get stuck along the freeway if you can help it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As it stands now, it looks like Blackhawk Valley seems to be the most popular choice of those that have expressed interest. Anyone else?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> With the safe placement of our beloved Outback in it's indoor winter hibernation lair, it's time to start thinking (okay, dreaming) of our next Outbackin' season. With the excitement of the last couple of Spring Roll Out Rallies, it's time to start planning for the 3rd annual Spring Roll Out Rally. In the years past, we have opted for the weekend prior to Memorial (the official kick-off to summer) to host our Outbacken' summer kick-off. Therefore, I'd like to suggest the *weekend of May 22nd - 24th, 2009* for the date of the rally. Now we have to select a location for the rally. I am wide open to suggestions, so fire away. Locations that I may suggest include: Comlara Park in Central Illinois or Blackhawk Valley Campground in Northern Illinois. So what do you say, let's start planning!!


We will try to come this year but no promises. We are planning to travel to Quebec City next year to help start up a Bible Camp there with some of the members of the church so may be tight on vacation time. If I was to come I would rather go to Comlara Park since it is a little closer and cheaper. Have a good winter and dream about camping.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> As it stands now, it looks like Blackhawk Valley seems to be the most popular choice of those that have expressed interest. Anyone else?


Blackhawk works for us...looks like it'll be closer for Angelo and I

Stan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

just did our vacation and kelly picks, got that weekend off so I will not have to pull a trade. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Also any of u know a welder in our area. I am thinking about a bumper extension.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> Also any of u know a welder in our area. I am thinking about a bumper extension.


Well, if you wanted to drag it all the way over here, I'd recommend the FF that reattached my rear bumper (but that's another story







)


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

mike said:


> just did our vacation and kelly picks, got that weekend off so I will not have to pull a trade. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Also any of u know a welder in our area. I am thinking about a bumper extension.


Mike

If you find one, let me know. I've been thinking about doing the same

Stan


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Count us in. I have been going to school for the last year, so we weren't able to do as much camping as we would have liked. I had school almost every Saturday. Since graduation is Friday, we are really looking forward to getting out next year. Our preference would be Rockford, but we are open. Looking forward to seeing everyone. Happy holidays!

Sue and Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue and Dave, it's great to hear from you guys. I believe that we have decided on Blackhawk Valley Campground the weekend of May 22nd - the 24th. I'll call them back shortly after the holidays and get everything all set for everyone to make their reservation.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

*DATE UPDATE*​I contacted Blackhawk Valley and for what ever reason, I was thinking that Memorial Day weekend was the last weekend of May this year. As it's actually the weekend of the 22nd - 24th, the campground is already booked. As with the last couple of "Roll Out Rallies", we have done it the weekend prior to Memorial Day weekend. Should we plan the have the rally the weekend of May 15th - 17th at Blackhawk Valley, or should we try to find somewhere else to have it on Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, i did not know it was that weekend and i dont think many people at the firehouse did either because it was easy to take off. We already have that weekend off so it would work for us. I could always pull a trade for the previous weekend and u know we will be there. so whatever works for everyone, but memorial weekend would be fun.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Actually, I didn't realize that Memorial Day weekend came that early, either. And my DDs dance recital is on that holiday weekend (Saturday). So the weekend before works for us, because we wouldn't be able to make the holiday weekend.

Count us among those who vote for the earlier weekend. (I can guarantee we wouldn't be able to get in to Comlara Park on the holiday weekend, either.)

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

OFFICIAL RALLY DATE - May 15th - 17th​
Was contacted by Blackhawk Valley today and they indicated that they do have openings that would fit out needs for the weekend of May 15th - 17th, to include a large pavilion with a large community fire ring next to it that would be available to us. I think that this will be the new date for the rally. I'll give them a call on Monday to get the sites set aside for us and will pass on the contact information to everyone when I get it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry that it took a bit longer then I planned, but here is the:

*RESERVATION INFORMATION*​
I have been able to get a block of sites set aside for us along the river. The sites that are blocked for us are sites 43 - 52 (click here for a map). These sites have a pavilion across from them that has roll down sides (should the weather not cooperate) and a community fire ring that we can all sit around. You can call the campground at 815-874-9767 anytime to make your reservation. When you call, tell them that you are making reservations for the Outbackers rally, May 15th - 17th. Although you need to give them a credit card number to hold the site, they won't charge anything to it until you sign in on the 15th. I believe I was told that if we have more then 7(?) in are party that we will will receive a discount. If you are still on the fence about being able to attend or not, they offer a generous cancellation policy. You can cancel 6 days ahead of the date and not be charged anything. let me know what site you reserve so we can keep track of who is where.

H2oSprayer - Site #48


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Man... I really want to go to this, but with it being so close to the Memorial Day weekend trip, it's just too hard with work and the kids in school to do back to back long weekends.

My loss!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Man... I really want to go to this


There will be two other groups that will be coming from your area, traveling along 173. It's only 2 hours away...Think of it as a shake out run before you long Memorial Weekend plans.







You can leave home after work on Friday (or even Saturday) and leave from the campground early Sunday. You'll be there long enough to partake in the potluck dinner and meet some great people and still be home to get some chores done around the house on Sunday. Come on....you know you want to come!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Man... I really want to go to this


There will be two other groups that will be coming from your area, traveling along 173. It's only 2 hours away...Think of it as a shake out run before you long Memorial Weekend plans.







You can leave home after work on Friday (or even Saturday) and leave from the campground early Sunday. You'll be there long enough to partake in the potluck dinner and meet some great people and still be home to get some chores done around the house on Sunday. Come on....you know you want to come!!!
[/quote]

Heck yeah! We're coming from the Peoria area. I doubt that we will go camping on Memorial Day, anyway. We used to go to Jubilee State park on that weekend, because my DDs dance recital is always on that weekend. But thanks to our future ex-governor, the cost for electric-only sites on holiday weekends is $30 per night!!!!







That's $90 for the weekend - and we won't be there mostly on Friday evening (dress rehearsal) and on Saturday evening (recital). So Blago made the decision for us (unless his successor does something to rectify this situation.)

Hope you can make it to the rally! The more Outbackers, the better!









Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm trying to warm the wife up to it as I've been working the logistics. IF we bolted work a bit early that Friday to hit the road by 5 pm, we'd get out there around 7. That's plenty of daylight to get set up as sunset isn't until 8:02 pm on the 15th. But at the same time, I hate to be rushed. If we went, we'd prob just do Sat night meaning we'd get there early Sat.

Future ex-governor. I love it. Did you see that peice of work on GMA this morning?!?! Ridiculous!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are booked and ready to see, everyone. Can't wait to see h20 new tv. Should be a great time! Also anyone have any really good service people in the area. We are planning on flipping the axels and maybe having a hitch welded on the back of the tt, just looking for another dealer to compare pricing etc.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> We are booked and ready to see, everyone.


What site # did you reserve?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

he did not give me a # but said that it was next to yours


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I've added a few confirmed reservations to the first post, anyone else to add?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Sitting here with the DW talking about this... we're in! I'll update this post once we have our site confirmed.

WOOT!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I am a little confused, Rob G u are in and u have a dd that is 4 and named Cheyenne, Are u sure ur name is not Angelo? Just kidding but the main group of us h20 and others include another cheyenne that should be 5 at the time of this trip. My 3 y.o. who will be 4 tommorow will be excited and I'm sure a little confused if there are two cheyenes? Should be a great time and any time there are kids ur kids age, it makes it alot more fun, Welcome


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Sitting here with the DW talking about this... we're in!


Great to hear. If you plan to get in late Friday, I'm sure there will be plenty of people willing to help get you all set up.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep... DD is Cheyenne. If there's another, then it's going to be a bit confusing for all! 

We'll be taking off work a bit early so we should be arriving onsite sometime between 5:30 - 6:30. Should be plenty of daylight available to get set up. I appreciate the offer of help, but that's what the boy is for.







We got it down to a science so it shouldn't be too bad at all.

I just got off the phone trying to make the reservation but had to leave a message. No biggie. I'll be shooting for site #50. That way I'll be walking out to the beautiful view of Mike's 23RS instead of SOB. Just make sure that sewer hose is nice and secure!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok... Angelo snuck in there with site #50 so I've been confirmed on site #46. We're all set!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Guys.








We just got booked on site #50, From thursday the 14 to sunday the 17. We cant wait to see our old friends and hope to meet some new ones. This still seems a long way off I hope we can get out a few times before that, depends on the nice weather we have been having. Talk to ya soon....Ang


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> We just got booked on site #50


Sounds good guys. I've updated the first post with everyone's confirmed site number. We are up to 5, keep them coming!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Figure I'd give this a bump for those who are still on the fence. I've created a nice little map that shows *approximately* 1hr drive time radius circles extending from the campground to give you an idea of what kind of drive you'd have if you decided to join in the fun. There's still sites available so feel free to make your reservations anytime!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for adding the map, it looks great!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

There a site called Free Map Tools that has some neat stuff on it.

1. Ran the drive time from Google Maps from my house to the campground (2 hrs)
2. Use the Free Map Tool site to figure it out how the crow flies (61 mi)
3. Figured out crow flight milage for 1 hr drive using the distance tool (30.5 mi)
4. Use the Radius tool function to draw the circles - 1hr-30.5mi - 2hr=61mi - 3hr=91mi - etc...
5. Take a screenshot.

Came out pretty neat!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We're still debating about coming. For us it's over a 4 hr. drive and a tank of fuel each way. We would love to come and see all of you again but I just don't know.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> We're still debating about coming.


The CG has a very liberal cancellation policy. If you think that you may want to attend, make a reservation. I believe that you have up to a week prior to the date to cancel and not be charged anything. In fact, I don't think that they even charge you anything now. They take a cc # just in case you don't call / don't show.


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I finally made our reservation. We are on site 45. We were at the camping show last night and we have camping fever!

Sue, Dave & Kristi Rayas


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Great to have you aboard!


Heck yeah! Looks like at least all 7 should be able to get filled. Hopefully more!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Figure I'd give this a bump for those who are still on the fence. I've created a nice little map that shows *approximately* 1hr drive time radius circles extending from the campground to give you an idea of what kind of drive you'd have if you decided to join in the fun. There's still sites available so feel free to make your reservations anytime!


I noted that the map showed us about 3-1/2 hours away. So it will be late Friday night when we arrive. I'm hoping we can get there by 8:00, but my money is on 9:00 or so.

Not sure how late the campground office is open, so if we're not there before they close, can someone confirm the procedure for late evening arrivals?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> can someone confirm the procedure for late evening arrivals?


I'll see what I can find out for you.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Raysfam are u bringing the bird, my 4 y.o. would get a kick out of that?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

The bird?!?!! Gotta fill me in on this one.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> can someone confirm the procedure for late evening arrivals?


I'll see what I can find out for you.
[/quote]
Below is a reply from the campground:

Hi Chris

If someone is going to be late call ahead of time and we will leave a map on the door and they can come up the next morning and check in.

Thank you
Blackhawk Valley Campground


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Two years ago? I believe Raysfam besides thier dog brought a bird. Not sure what kind but at the time Mary was 2 and thought it was pretty cool. She has wanted a bird for awhile and hoping to see her face when she sees Raysfam bird. Also with the two Cheynees and Mary it should be fun to watch.


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

We are absolutely bringing Ziggy! He loves camping as much as we do. We have a church campout every summer, and he is surrounded by kids the whole weekend. I was trying to add a picture of him, but I couldn't figure out how. He is a sun conure, and he is beautiful!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, looking forward to seeing u all. My dd and i'm sure the two cheyneens will also look forward to it.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok Ladies and Gents, anyone have any ideas of what's going on this weekend? Potluck menu? Kids activities? Adult activities? Maybe a horseshoe or baggo tourney?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Ok Ladies and Gents, anyone have any ideas of what's going on this weekend? Potluck menu? Kids activities? Adult activities? Maybe a horseshoe or baggo tourney?


I can bring my boccee balls and Ladderball (Hillbilly Golf) game. I also have a "Washers" game.

Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I usually bring Bocce ball, Baggo (Cornhole, bags), and washers myself.

There are different types of washers games though. I've seen one where there's a PVC cylinder in the middle of a square box, but I usually bring 3 hole boards.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We love cornhole.... its a great game!. I figure the little ones will play, We will probably bring Marys bike with training wheels. She will probably be without the training wheels soon. H20 will probably organize things as it gets closer. I am assuming a pot-luck on Sat.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

mike said:


> We love cornhole.... its a great game!. I figure the little ones will play, We will probably bring Marys bike with training wheels. She will probably be without the training wheels soon. H20 will probably organize things as it gets closer. I am assuming a pot-luck on Sat.


I was thinking about the bike for Cheyenne as well, but training wheels on gravel (at least that's what it looks like from satellite images) don't work so well. Prob just bring it just in case.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi guys....As of now, I was thinking of a meet and greet Friday night. As some may not be able to arrive until later, I was thinking of taking advantage of the large fire pit next to the pavilion and have a group fire there and as we all get there and get setup, you can relax. Saturday night is always a good night to do a potluck. That leaves all day Saturday to play kids games, adult games and just hang out. I believe that the CG will be offering hay rides in the afternoon on Saturday as well. As we get a bit closer to the date, will will see what we can do to hammer out a menu for the potluck. And don't forget, if you feel like venturing out of the CG on Saturday, you could always go meet Jane the Dinosaur or check out the Burpee museum of Natural History.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Ok... Angelo snuck in there with site #50 so I've been confirmed on site #46. We're all set!


Sorry guys... bad news. We have to back out of this.









I've just been informed I'll be traveling to New Delhi this weekend on business. I've called Blackhawk and I'm just waiting for the cancellation confirmation.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We were hoping to meet u sorry u wont be able to make it but maybe we can do a sept. rally.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Sorry guys... bad news. We have to back out of this.


Sorry to hear that you are not going to be able to make the rally. Have a safe but fun trip.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Again, sry we can't make it. I've heard back from Blackhawk and they've confirmed the cancellation. The kids were really looking forward to this one. New people, kids, birds, and what not.










> Have a safe but fun trip.


Thanks... Sure going to try. Not looking forward to the 15hr non-stop flight, but at the same time, I'm looking forward to visiting the Taj Majal when we have some downtime that Sunday.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have just been contacted by the campgrounds. They have another group inquiring about reservations for the same weekend and therefore will only be able to hold the unreserved sites that I had put aside for us for another day or so. If you think that you may want to attend, but have not yet made a reservation, please do so ASAP. You can cancel your reservation up to just a couple of days prior to the rally if you are unable to make it. Please see post #19 for further reservation information. As of now, I am showing the following attendees:

H2oSprayer - Site #48
Mike - Site #49
Scoutr2 - Site #47
Out4Fun - #50
RAYASFAM - Site #45


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With less then a month to rally time, how about we start making some plans!! I am thinking of doing a casual hang out at the campfire get together for Friday and the ever popular pot luck on Saturday. Any other suggestions of things that you would like to do? We should probably start to make a potluck menu, what would you like to bring?

H2oSprayer: Sloppy joes and a salad


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris have u talked with angelo or stan? are they coming?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

woops i mean just stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I have not talked with Stan, I did send them a PM when I made the post earlier today. I did notice that he was signed on just the other day.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have just been contacted by the campgrounds. They have another group inquiring about reservations for the same weekend and therefore will only be able to hold the unreserved sites that I had put aside for us for another day or so. If you think that you may want to attend, but have not yet made a reservation, please do so ASAP. You can cancel your reservation up to just a couple of days prior to the rally if you are unable to make it. Please see post #19 for further reservation information. As of now, I am showing the following attendees:
> 
> H2oSprayer - Site #48
> Mike - Site #49
> ...


Hi Chris,

We will probably be a late arrival on Friday night. There is no way to get away from home much before 5:00 pm, and given that it is a 3+ hour drive for us, we probably won't be getting there until about 8:00 - maybe later if we pull off at a Mickey-Ds or some other place for supper. (By the time we get there and set up, we wouldn't be eating much before 10:00 pm if we have to cook.)

Can you inform the campground of our late arrival? I believe they have offered to leave a map, etc and allow us to check in on Saturday AM.

I'll have to talk to Sherry to see what we want to contribute to the potluck.

See y'all in a few weeks!

Mike


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

We can bring a side dish and brownies. Time to start de-winterizing the Outback!

Sue


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

After talking with Sherry (DW), we will bring barbecued beef brisket sandwiches for the potluck. I may also fire up a couple dutch ovens and make some cobblers or other desserts.

Mike


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I think we'll bring Baked Beans and Dessert.

Rita & Angelo


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

rita and angelo, we are looking forward to seeing u guys again, and mary is really really looking forward to seeing Cheyenne


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> can someone confirm the procedure for late evening arrivals?


I'll see what I can find out for you.
[/quote]
Below is a reply from the campground:

Hi Chris

If someone is going to be late call ahead of time and we will leave a map on the door and they can come up the next morning and check in.

Thank you
Blackhawk Valley Campground
[/quote]

Their number is (815) 874-9767. I believe they said that there would be someone in the office until 9:00pm, but you may want to call closer to 8:00 just to be sure. Have a safe trip.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks like the potluck us shaping up to be a yummy time.

H2oSprayer - Site #48 - Sloppy joes and a pasta salad
Mike - Site #49 
Scoutr2 - Site #47 - barbecued beef brisket sandwiches, dutch ovens cobblers? 
Out4Fun - #50 - Baked Beans and Dessert
RAYASFAM - Site #45 - side dish and brownies


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The weather is looking great for next weekend. Other then a 30% chance of a isolated shower on Saturday, it's looking to be sunny and in the low to mid 70's. Now I just have to find time to get the camper home to get her dewinterized and ready to roll for the summer.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> It looks like the potluck us shaping up to be a yummy time.
> 
> H2oSprayer - Site #48 - Sloppy joes and a pasta salad
> Mike - Site #49
> ...


Sherry picked up the fixin's for a peach cobbler and a cherry crisp, which I will put to use in my dutch ovens.

Can't wait until next weekend! Hope nobody cancels last minute, 'cause it will be good to see all of you again!

Mike


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Depending on how the weather looks tomorrow, we may wait and come out on Saturday. I just found out this week that I have a meeting in Schaumburg on Saturday morning, so it might make sense to come after I get done. I was just going to drive back in on Saturday, but now it sounds like rain tomorrow night, so it might not be worth it. If we don't see you all tomorrow night, we will see you Saturday afternoon.

Sue & Dave


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

RAYASFAM said:


> If we don't see you all tomorrow night, we will see you Saturday afternoon.


Sound good. I am coaching my sons baseball game Saturday morning @ 11:00. We may not be back until 2:00 or so. If Angelo brings his GPS, maybe we'll have a Geocaching run in the afternoon on Saturday. I'm thinking that we will be shooting for 6:00 pm on Saturday for the potluck with a campfire to follow. Have a safe trip everyone!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Have fun guys


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

*CONSTRUCTION ALERT!!*

Please be forewarned, there is road construction on I90 at Rockford.

If you are coming from the east along 173, you may want to pass I90, keep driving west to Perryville road (the next traffic light past Rock Cut State Park) and turn left (south). Stay on Perryville until you get to Blackhawk Road, roughly 10 miles or so and turn right (west). If you opt to take I90 and find that the traffic is backing up, you can take any exit west to Perryville.

If you are taking I90 from the east, there is a newly opened exit at Irene Road, which is between Belvidere and Rockford (I believe after you hit the Belvidere toll booth. Take Irene Road north to route 20 and take that west to Perryville. Take Perryville south to Blackhawk then right (west) to the campground entrance.

PRAY FOR SUN!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

After a damp and dreary start to Friday, the weather started to behave late Friday afternoon. We noted when we arrived that it was a bit muddy, but it was not raining. We didn't have any problems with getting into our site, but someone else sure did







. We were able to sit around a fire and talk with our friends until the late hours of the evening. Saturday morning started out a bit breezy and the winds blew most of the day. The food at the potluck dinner was superb as usual. They had one of the nicest picnic pavilions that we have seen in a while, complete with roll up / down sides. The sides made the dinner enjoyable as we were able to get out of the wind and enjoy the company of our friends. Shortly after we lighted the large campfire, the winds dissipated and we had a very enjoyable evening. Thanks to all who attended and we look forward to the next time.

I placed a few photos in my gallery that can be found here --> ENJOY!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, Chris, for another great weekend. Everyone in our campsite had a good time. My DD and her friend especially had fun with Christie and the little kids on Saturday.

Great weather, good food, good people, big fire - what more could an Outbacker want?

Mike

(PS: I will try this weekend to post a few pics I took at the rally. Keep your eyes open!)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are some of the photos I took at the rally. Hope you all enjoy!









Outbacker's Row, on Saturday morning.









Christi, Erica, and Tayler, with Christi's new puppy, Bella









Erica, filling her plate at the potluck









Cheyenne, Rita and Angelo at the Saturday evening potluck









Chris, Heather, and family at the Saturday evening potluck









Mike, Dawn, and family at the Saturday evening potluck









Christi, Sue, and Dave at the Saturday evening potluck









Tayler, Erica, Sherry, and Mike at the Saturday evening potluck









Outbacker's revelry at the Saturday evening campfire









More Outbacker's revelry at the Saturday evening campfire

Thanks, Chris, for another fun weekend with the midwest Outbackers (well, some of them, anyway). We had a great time! Good food, great folks, and good weather (for a change - the first dry weekend all spring!).

Mike


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

great pics and great times. Thanks to all.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I sure like pics of rallies.

Thanks for posting.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for adding the photos Mike, I'm glad to hear that everyone had a great time. Maybe we should plan something for this fall?


----------

